# Anyone ever used onions with their wood in the smoker



## waytoodeep03 (Aug 26, 2013)

I saw this on BBQ pitmasters. One of the contenstants put sweet onions in with his wood. He said it gives his meat better taste.

I was curious to see if any of you ever used anything other than woods and charcoal in your smokers when cooking


----------



## glocksrock (Aug 26, 2013)

I saw that too and was wondering the same thing. I haven't tried it, but I'm a bit skeptical.


----------



## michief (Aug 26, 2013)

I would think you would get some nasty smoke doing that but I am sure someone will pop in here who has tried it and set us right.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm not sure how much more flavor it gives the meat, but it's an old restaurant trick to get people in the door. It will absolutely fill the surrounding area with the most incredible aroma of BBQ. I did it once while camping and the whole campground smelled like BBQ. Had quite a few people stop by to see what was cooking. No nasty or off flavors or smells detected at all, just GOOOOOOD smells.


----------



## geerock (Aug 26, 2013)

I know a couple joints I came across down south that threw some in during the cook.  They said that the onions acted as a natural tenderizer...... along with that great smell.  Never tried it myself, though.


----------



## radsmoke74 (Sep 25, 2013)

Sounds like something I may try so do you know when they are putting them in and are they just adding a cpl of whole onions like say sweet onions? This sounds really interesting I like to cut an opinion kinda like an blooming onion and wrap it with butter and red whine and garlic and slap it on the smoker and it smells great but it's taken off fer eating that's why it's wraped and put up top I never thought about it tenderizing or adding flavor to the meat. By the way I been doing this for years and love creating with food and smoke but I am new to this site and would like to say I am hooked all the little things I am reading about is giving me smoke fever all over again. It's a bunch of new little things that sound interesting that I want to try!


----------



## radsmoke74 (Sep 25, 2013)

That opinion up above is ment to say onion lol I hate auto correct! Lol


----------



## cwalk (Sep 25, 2013)

Im not sure of flavor but it puts a wonderful smell in the air, i do it often.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 25, 2013)

Yep always throw in the onion scraps that can't be used. Does it help in flavor? I doubt it unless you were adding a lot. Plus folks think you know what you're doing when you add them to the fire.lol


----------

